# Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays 2015



## Frederik Magle

I wish all members and staff of Talk Classical a merry Christmas! - and happy season's greetings for those of you who do not celebrate Christmas.

:tiphat: 

Frederik


----------



## KenOC

And the same to you, Frederik, and to those dear to you. And even to those maybe not so dear to you (it's Christmas after all).


----------



## Itullian

Same to you sir. :tiphat:


----------



## Krummhorn

Thank you, Frederik 

Glaedelig Jul og Godt Nytår.


----------



## Pugg

Thanks Frederick
Prettige Kertsdagen en Gelukkig Nieuwjaar :cheers:


----------



## mmsbls

Thanks, Frederik. I hope you have a wonderful holiday season.


----------



## sospiro

Thank you Frederik and wishing you a Merry Christmas and a happy 2016.

Thank you once again for providing this wonderful site.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

A Merry Christmas and a happy 2016 from me also.

Echoing Annie's sentiments too about Talk Classical.


----------



## Art Rock

Merry Christmas everybody!


----------



## Taggart

Thank you Frederick.


----------



## mstar

And the same from me. Merry Christmas and a blessed New Year to everyone on TC!


----------



## Biwa

:trp: A very Merry Christmas and a joyous New Year to all! :cheers:


----------



## Flamme

''Unto this world a Child is Born''...Merry Xmas...!


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## bellbottom

ahem, forgot that it was ludwig van beethoven his music is enthralling and alike mozart. Why its more particularly liked in india as well. 
Had heard this famous symphony "Choral"...


----------

